
WhatsApp 'Delete for Everyone' feature lets you unsend embarrassing messages - vishalpolley
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-delete-unsend-message-for-everyone-before-read-how-to-use-how-does-it-work-a8022816.html
======
vishalpolley
WhatsApp now lets you unsend messages, making them completely disappear from a
conversation. They'll be hidden from both yourself and the other people in the
chat.

